# YAY!!!!! We got our first kids



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:stars:  Gaea kidded at 2:41PM. It was quick and with no problems. Two doelings 8 Lbs each.They came seconds apart. The second girl had her hoof tucked under but as soon I fix it she was out. Two more does to go. I will post pics as soon I figure out how.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

got it =0)


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Twin doelings!! Lucky!! Congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What sweet faces! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are gorgeous..


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Gosh they are adorable!!! So jealous !!!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm so used to Pygmies that yer little girls look like they are on stilts to me! What sweet faces and pretty coloring.


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

Cute kids


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Such little cuties! I still can't get used to the look of earless goats. So cute.


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

Have fun with them there not that size forever:


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

*the mom*



Lamancha Lady said:


> got it =0)


the mom goat there i a nice swiss :kidblack:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Soo adorable!!!  Mom is beautiful too!


----------

